# Ponto de Balanço ... [OT]

## Mythos

Boas, pela primeira vez numa distribuição de Linux, consegui configurar tudo o que queria. HP PSC 950 ( Printer + Scanner), APC UPS, Logitech Pro 4000, Som, etc, etc. 

   Conclusão, o Linux nos dias de hoje é mais que uma alternativa, perfeitamente executável e funcional. Neste momento só me resta avançar um pouco mais, a nível de percepção das linguagens incorporadas e por ai fora. 

Portanto para quem diz que o Linux ainda está a milhas de ser um Sistema Operativo e cheio de limitações, eu  não acho, e se as tem é porque alguém não quer que haja uma grande evolução, ficando muitas vezes pela humilhação, das páginas dos seus sites corrompidos, Bugs e mais Bugs, Activex, recomendações para usar outro Browser, etc, etc. Pode ser que com este mega rebuliço na busca de segurança da Microsoft, as pessoas, comecem a pensar nas alternativas que existem, são bastantes e já paras um grande leque de utilizadores, distribuições do tipo MandrakeSoft e Red Hat como iniciação, Slackware, Debian e Gentoo, num nível intermédio avançado e FreeBSD num nível mais avançado entre outras distribuições. 

Só tenho pena de uma coisa, não conseguir instalar o source do firefox-0.9 para cima, e de amsn ainda não ter incorporado protocolo de vídeo  :Razz: 

----------

## fernandotcl

A diferença entre Windows e Linux do ponto de vista do usuário leigo deve ser que Linux pode ser tão fácil como Windows, ou pode te permitir ajustar de acordo com seu gosto.

O Gentoo te dá os pacotes instalados. Você que fica encarregado de fazer pequenos ajustes, é como colar os componentes para que funcionem. Já distros "de caixa" já trazem tudo colado, mas não permitem sucessivas atualizações. Para ter um sistema atualizado como o Gentoo, Arch ou Debian, você tem que colar esses componentes mesmo. E isso não é perda de tempo, porque uma vez instalado você nunca mais precisa instalar.

O meu Gentoo ainda não está perfeito, mas vem indo bem se considerarmos que acho que estou com ele instalado há menos de 2 semanas. O WMI-8 ainda tem alguns bugs, em breve virá o WMI-9. Ainda falta ajustar os comandos do wmi-remote. Preciso também finalizar um projeto de uma interface GTK pro shutdown, projeto que vou tentar publicar em algum site como o Source Forge, e depois escrevo aqui um how-to para fazer ACPI funcionar com ele. Talvez seja necessário melhorar meu firewall. Fora isso, acho que ainda não tem mais nada pra fazer, o sistema está 100%.  :Very Happy: 

E sim, também tenho meus pacotes incompiláveis: xorg-6.7.0-r2 (não sou o único) e pam-0.77-r1. Um pequeno inconveniente, mas que tem workarounds.

----------

## Mythos

calma ... eu já cheguei à meta 1.0 agora é da 1.0 para a frente  :Smile: , estou contente por ter chegado ao que eu queria. Agora é avançar e descobrir mais coisas  :Smile: 

Mas uma coisa é certa o gento está bastante bom  :Smile: , é uma boa distribuição

----------

## Matheus Villela

Quando comecei com linux 1 ano atráz eu fiquei durante um mês testando um monte de distro, red hat, kurumin, mandrake e outras variações de debian, até que eu encontrei o gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Mesmo tendo poucos conhecimentos na época instalei sem muita dificuldade, foi só ler o manual.

Até hoje não vi nenhum motivo pra usar outra distro senão o gentoo, dificilmente encontrasse pacotes quebrados no gentoo e as use flags são úteis demais pra deixar o sistema de jeito que eu quero com extrema facilidade.

Acho que a instalação do gentoo não é complicada, somente um pouco chata e precisa de atenção pra não fazer besteira só que depois de instalado o gentoo é o máximo e super fácil pra qualquer pessoa. Só que o lance da instalação assusta muita gente  :Smile: 

----------

## Kobal

Meu Gentoo so falta uma coisa pra ficar perfeito, uma maquina boa   :Cool:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## iTT

 *Mythos wrote:*   

> e de amsn ainda não ter incorporado protocolo de vídeo 

 

ouvi falar de um tal de dmsn que e em java, e que tem suporte video(nao sei se esta funcionar bem em linux porque nao o testei), e ele tb nao anda pelo portage...

----------

## codemaker

 *iTT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ouvi falar de um tal de dmsn que e em java, e que tem suporte video(nao sei se esta funcionar bem em linux porque nao o testei), e ele tb nao anda pelo portage...

 

Já vi um amigo usar o dmsn num computador com windows e tinha muito bom aspecto. Mas como não está no portage, perdi a vontade de experimentar em casa.

O meu Gentoo ainda não está completamente como eu quero. Recentemente tive alguns problemas com o som. Ainda não consegui (nem tentei muito) instalar um joystick e um gamepad usb. A impressora usb já consegui uma vez (não está ligada de momento) mas o driver é péssimo não permitindo escolher a qualidade da impressão. Não gosto de gastar litros de tinta para imprimir uma ou outra página da internet que quero ler mais tarde no comboio ou no metro...

Mas uma coisa já consegui no Linux. Já uso Linux porque gosto. Sim, já não é uma questão ética ou filosófica como é para muita gente. Actualmente só uso o windows para alguns jogos e mais nada. Gosto muito mais do ambiente de trabalho do linux.

No entanto não recomendo a Gentoo a ninguém que não goste realmente de computadores, de aprender e de andar a resolver problemas. Acho que ainda está muito longe de um desktop windows. As distribuições ditas mais simples (Mandrake, Fedora...), nunca as experimentei e portanto não posso concluír nada por aí...

----------

## nafre

por aqui andas bem.

 nao tenho muitas coisas dificeis de instalar, mais a unica dificuldade que eu tenho  tempo para compilar o KDE!

 hehehe

----------

## xef

Geralmente a mentalidade das pessoas quando se sugere experimentar linux é algo do tipo: "não sei nada de linux" ou "não quero formatar o disco".

Isto já não é assim, pelo menos para usar umbocado e experimentar pode-se usar o knoppix por exemplo. Não é nada de definitivo, mas dá pra ver como funciona.

Pior é quando sugiro que usem o firefox ou o gimp(firefox por causa da segurança, gimp pq n acho que haja nececidade de andar com warez de photoshop), a resposta tamem é "não percebo nada de linux, isso é dificil de usar"...

Parce que a microsoft anda a produzir utilizadores tapados, afinal a instalação de uma distribuição simples como redhat ou mandrake não é mais complicada que a de windows e quanto a usar, tambem não é mais dificil... Muita gente que usa windows nem sai do desktop, conheço gente que pensa que a unica parte do disco em que pode guardar ficheiros é no desktop e em "os meus documentos", a unica diferença que ia sentir era o nome das coisas.

Neste momento a barreira que falta para o linux chegar a um grande numero de pessoas está na mentalidade, é preciso fazer desaparecer a ideia de que o linux é mais dificil que o windows. Aquele problema com a falta de jogos continua a existir, mas a unica forma de vencer isso é primeiro o linux ser usado por muita gente que depois as produtoras de jogos e outros tipos de software tratam do resto.

Felizmente muitas empresas já estão a converter-se para linux por causa dos ultimos problemas graves no windows, isso é mais um incentivo para começar a haver mais empresas a desenvolver para linux, talvez em breve comece a haver mais software comercial compativel.

----------

## xef

 *iTT wrote:*   

>  *Mythos wrote:*   e de amsn ainda não ter incorporado protocolo de vídeo  
> 
> ouvi falar de um tal de dmsn que e em java, e que tem suporte video(nao sei se esta funcionar bem em linux porque nao o testei), e ele tb nao anda pelo portage...

 

 *Quote:*   

> What are the supported operating systems
> 
> Since dMSN is made in java, it will run on any system that can run java:
> 
> Windows 95, 98, ME, 2000 and XP; Linux; Mac OS X; Solaris; etc...
> ...

 

Isto responde à tua questão?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Hoje em dia, como você falou, o mundo dos usuários se restringe ao Windows. Existe uma gigante parcela que não saberá usar o computador se você mudar um ícone de lugar. Essa gigante parcela não faz idéia do que é um sistema operacional, não sabe que computador é dissociável do Windows, não sabe que você não precisa do IE pra navegar.

Eu já cheguei a ouvir que Linux é coisa de quem não tem nada mais pra fazer. A maior ignorância que eu já ouvi foi "O Bill Gates fez tudo sozinho, então deixa ele se aproveitar do dinheiro que isso rendeu", como se ele fosse um coitado que tivesse escrito esse "ótimo" sistema operacional sozinho (sem contar as partes de *BSDs embutidas) e não empregasse práticas monopolistas.

Antigamente as os usuários básicos de computadores não eram tão retardados. As pessoas liam manuais antes de ligar os computadores. O modo de texto, que era bastante usado até o Windows 98, te dava mais liberdade e noção de como era um arquivo. Hoje em dia, o prompt que vem no Windows XP é tão lento que só dá pra operar em tela cheia.

Na minha opinião, o usuário tem que ter um nível mínimo de conhecimento antes de operar uma máquina com tantos recursos. Mesmo porque sem saber o que está fazendo, ele vai cair em armadilhas facilmente. Se as pessoas não tratassem computadores como brinquedos, no estilo "se pegar vírus eu chamo meu amigo pra reinstalar", e parassem 5 minutos pra ler um artigo sobre a ideologia do software livre, nós teríamos muito mais usuários do que temos hoje.

----------

## iTT

 *xef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Isto responde à tua questão?  

 

Nao, poix o que disse que nao sabia se funcionava em linux era o video, a parte de messeger e logico que funcionara, visto existir um ficheiro de instalacao.

Eu tentei inatala lo, com o file sem o jvm poix ja tenho o sun e o black....

mas nao consigo alterar o .bin deles poix eles usam um teste de tamanho de file, mas msm ultrapassando isso ele nao consegue encontrar nao sei bem o kê. quando voltar de ferias logo vejo se isso e msm bom.

----------

## xef

Os proprios manuais que vem com os computadores são ridiculos, costumam trazer um pequeno manual do windows que ensina a mecher nos icones mais basicos, penso que nem refere como se meche no c:

A ideia da microsoft é mesmo criar utilizadores burros, penso que no longhorn(se n é neste é mesmo no 2003 server) o utilizador não vê os discos, tem apenas acesso às areas Meus doumentos e Desktop. Para activar os discos é preciso dar umas voltas... Para a microsoft o ideal é ninguem instalar programas manualmente nem mecher no disco, para proteger o sistema, talvez...

Se em vez de chamarem um amigo para instalar, fizessem isso eles proprios já era alguma coisa mas mesmo assim a instalação do windows é tão fechada que não se aprende nada com isso, é apenas fazer next next next e acabou, se correr mal não há nada a fazer.

Pelo menos já vejo o mozilla firefox crescer muito rapidamente, que houve aquela noticia a desaconselhar o uso do internet explorer. Cada vez vejo mais pessoas queixarem-se que não conseguem fazer alguma coisa no internet explorer e há sempre alguem que sugira o firefox. As pessoas lá instalam e adaptam-se. Isto é bom para o linux, as pessoas começam a olhar mais para o software livre como uma alternativa e não como uma cosia equesita e dificil de usar.

Uma grande barreira que prende as pessoas ao windows agora é o office, o openoffice pode ser bom, mas parece-me que o microsoft office continua a ser melhor, alem disso os documentos criados num e noutro não são completamente compativeis. Agora tenho estado a fazer o relatorio do meu projecto e sou obrigado a usar windows, porque não vou arriscar usar o openoffice para depois o documento ficar mal quando o entregar e alguem o abrir no word.

 *iTT wrote:*   

> Nao, poix o que disse que nao sabia se funcionava em linux era o video, a parte de messeger e logico que funcionara, visto existir um ficheiro de instalacao.
> 
> Eu tentei inatala lo, com o file sem o jvm poix ja tenho o sun e o black....
> 
> mas nao consigo alterar o .bin deles poix eles usam um teste de tamanho de file, mas msm ultrapassando isso ele nao consegue encontrar nao sei bem o kê. quando voltar de ferias logo vejo se isso e msm bom.

 

No site até dão a entender que o video não funciona em lado nenhum... Mas essa informação pode estar desactualizada, é uma questão de experimentar

----------

## r444

É pena que nem todo o hardware seja compatível com o linux ( por exemplo scanner e outros), mas a culpa muitas vezes não é o SO mas sim das marcas que não disponibilizam os drivers ou ajuda por os criar como a HP, porque tem a panela do seu próprio linux. É pena mas pouco a pouco o gentoo ( de forma geral o linux open source) ganhará mais terreno.

r444

----------

## To

 *r444 wrote:*   

> É pena que nem todo o hardware seja compatível com o linux ( por exemplo scanner e outros), mas a culpa muitas vezes não é o SO mas sim das marcas que não disponibilizam os drivers ou ajuda por os criar como a HP, porque tem a panela do seu próprio linux. É pena mas pouco a pouco o gentoo ( de forma geral o linux open source) ganhará mais terreno.
> 
> r444

 

Essas empresas vão deixar de ter esse comportamento porque acho que não está para longe o dia em que vão deixar de o poder fazer senão perdem clientes.

Tó

----------

## fernandotcl

 *xef wrote:*   

> Para a microsoft o ideal é ninguem instalar programas manualmente nem mecher no disco, para proteger o sistema, talvez...

 

Eu acho que eles têm medo de que nós saibamos demais e comecemos à explorar alternativas. Imagine como vai ser o suporte técnico pra esses usuários daqui à 10 anos...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Karma_Police

 *xef wrote:*   

> o openoffice pode ser bom, mas parece-me que o microsoft office continua a ser melhor, alem disso os documentos criados num e noutro não são completamente compativeis.

 

Não acho que o open office seja melhor, pelo menos para um utilizador normal. Acho que as coisas mais avançadas que tenho de possivelmente fazer é criar formulas matemáticas e isso o oo tb faz. Para que é que eu quero as outras opções? De resto são os estilos para definir tamanhos e cores que existem nos dois.

A incompatibilidade é um facto. Esperemos que com os novos formatos em xml isso melhore. A não ser que a microsoft se comece a armar e a perseguir os programas que abrem os formatos deles...

Já agora, como é que voces costumam partilhar ficheiros entre oo <-> ms word? Acho que para um ficheiro final o melhor formato será o pdf.

----------

## fernandotcl

O melhor formato é sempre texto puro, HTML ou XML. PDF ainda vai, mas mesmo assim só em algumas ocasiões.

É ridículo que as pessoas escrevam arquivos de texto em formato do Word e mandem por email. Ainda pior se são incapazes de "zipar" o texto. Eu não tenho instalada nenhuma suíte de escritório no Gentoo. Anexo em .pdf ou .doc ou vai direto pra /dev/null ou vai pra cá.

----------

## Matheus Villela

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> É ridículo que as pessoas escrevam arquivos de texto em formato do Word e mandem por email. 

 

E pps(power point slide(?)) então? Pior ainda! hehe

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   É ridículo que as pessoas escrevam arquivos de texto em formato do Word e mandem por email.  
> 
> E pps(power point slide(?)) então? Pior ainda! hehe

 

Putz, nem fala... E ainda são aquelas apresentações moralistas que eu nunca leio.  Esses vão pro /dev/null sem eu nem pensar em olhar.  :Very Happy: 

Mas ainda existe coisa pior. De vez em quando chegam alguns inocentes *.zips ou *.exes com worms. Nessas horas você vê o quanto é bom ler email pelo Linux.

----------

## Matheus Villela

O pior é que os pps que recebo são de uma tia-avó e ela costuma mandar um onte de coisa religiosa que eu abomino :S

Como eu não costumo usar o wine eu executo tudo essas tranqueiras e vejo os novos arquivos e os que foram alterados só pra saber o que fazem, minha pasta do wine tem um monte de vírus e trojan de tanto fazer isso, quando começarem a ferrar com  wine eu deleto tudo.

Recentemente eu recebi um vírus muito bem bolado, o carinha pegou e renomeou o vírus +- assim: "virus.jpg                                                                                          .exe", poxa é uma excelente idéia, muita gente no win deve cair num lance desses.

----------

## xef

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

>  *Matheus Villela wrote:*    *fernandotcl wrote:*   É ridículo que as pessoas escrevam arquivos de texto em formato do Word e mandem por email.  
> 
> E pps(power point slide(?)) então? Pior ainda! hehe 
> 
> Putz, nem fala... E ainda são aquelas apresentações moralistas que eu nunca leio.  Esses vão pro /dev/null sem eu nem pensar em olhar. 
> ...

 

É tão bom receber 30 mails com um pps de 2 megas com uma foto de um gato a rir que aparece em tudo quanto é site...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Uma das pessoas que me enviou esse mail levou a mal eu dizer que não quero receber esse tipo de mail, que são lixo e que graças a esse tipo de lixo não posso usar o meu email em condições e por vezes um mail imoportante passa despercebido no meio de tanto lixo...

Isto pode já ser um pouco off topic do off tipic inicial, mas tambem é uma forma de ver a mentalidade de muitos utilizadores de windows, estão acostumados a seguir todas as indicações que lhes aparecem no email e reencaminhar tudo o que lhes aparece. Mais interessante é quando abrem um mail no seu outlook express em que dizem algo do tipo: "voce esta ifectado por um virus, corra o ficheiro antivirus em anexo ou a sua conta de email será cancelada" e puf... Lá vão chamar o amigo para formatar, depois ficam espantados porque perderam todos os mails quw tinham recebido porque o outlook express apaga sempre os mails do servidor.

Estou farto de receber virus e carradas de spam no meu email só por as pessoas não compreenderem nem quererem compreender que esses mails é lixo. Depois ainda me vêm perguntar se li aquele mail muito engraçado que me mandaram.

"Sim, li o subject 50 vezes e já estão todos no lixo, obrigado por me teres mandado esses mails, não tinha nada pra fazer, assim, pude passar a tarde a apagar emails!"

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Matheus Villela wrote:*   

> Recentemente eu recebi um vírus muito bem bolado, o carinha pegou e renomeou o vírus +- assim: "virus.jpg                                                                                          .exe", poxa é uma excelente idéia, muita gente no win deve cair num lance desses.

 

De vez enquando aparece uns assim:

```
feiticerapelada.jpg

----------

## Matheus Villela

Meus mails eu checo por pop3 de 15 em 15 minutos  :Very Happy: 

Tenho uma conta em um servidor russo, mail.ru, muito bom, não passa um spam por eles, o fogo é que alguns dominios daqui do brasil eles bloqueiam, então acabo usando o de minha página tb que eu mesmo gerencio o spam assassin  :Very Happy: 

Sobre o nome, poutz, eu tinha escrito com um espaço gigante mas o fórum formatou  :Very Happy: 

Tinha escrito assim:

```
virus.jpg                                                             .exe
```

Os caras fazem o espaço quebrar a lateral do navegador pra quem usa webmail e inocentemente acabam executando  :Very Happy: 

O pior de tudo é que usar conta de user normal no win é ruim demais, eu na epoca não usava pois qualquer ação administrativa tinha que deslogar e parar todos meus programas, isso  é  algo muito bom de se usar um sistema multi-usuários  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

O administrador do Windows é ridículo. Sem ser administrador, você não é impedido de instalar todos os programas, só alguns. Não tem segurança nenhuma, é uma burrice total. O Bill Gates devia estar bêbado quando permitiu que escrevessem uma coisa assim.

O melhor do Linux é que basta um "su" e pronto, você já pode fazer tudo. Não precisa fazer log off, log in, instalar, log off e log in de novo.

----------

## Kobal

Uma vez um amigo meu ganhou um celeron   :Very Happy:   , eu fui la explicar ele umas coisas, eu deletei  o porta arquivos dele, a gente quase caiu no tapa   :Very Happy:   , ele não aceitava que o porta arquivos não era importante.

Edit, lendo o que o xef falou, eu lembrei de uma coisa. O Dave Jones, o cara que  escreveu o agp e muitas outras coisas no Linux foi expluso da Universidade porque instalou Linux numa das maquinas. 

Uma coisa tb que tem a ver com a mentalidade, eu e minha mãe as vezes discutimos sobre computador   :Very Happy:   , ela quer trocar de carro, eu quero um computador, po eu to nem ai pra carro, gosto é de computador, pra que vo gastar grana com carro.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xef

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O melhor do Linux é que basta um "su" e pronto, você já pode fazer tudo. Não precisa fazer log off, log in, instalar, log off e log in de novo.

 

Em windows dá para fazer aquela coisa do switch users, ficem dois ambientes graficos completos a correr, mas só se pode usar um deles...

----------

## codemaker

e também dá para correr certos programas como se fossemos outro utilizador.

----------

